# Feedback on my contour drawing



## drone77 (Jul 21, 2019)

Please provide feedback on my contour drawing and feel free to offer any suggestion:smile:


----------



## Kuverte (Jul 15, 2019)

I prefer the first one, only the last half of body is slightly to small in comparison with head. Nevertheless you did a great job. 
If you continue as you did, you will soon be a very good artist. But you have to realize that drawing horses is very difficult. They are just like people: every mistake you did, it is visible. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Blessed are the children of scrapbookers, for they shall inherit the scrapbooks. ~Author Poceni Stampiljke


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

The first one body is more in proportion except for the back of the horse it needs to be bigger, love the pose


----------



## Kristikay (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m a 70-year-old life-long artist and horsewoman; horse’s, of course, are my favorite subject and I’d just advise you to study horse anatomy and do lots of sketches. I’d agree, the hindquarters of the horse you drew is too small compared to the front; also the barrel (the main body) is too thin...just bring the back up, coming off the withers a bit higher. That shows especially in the first drawing. The right front leg needed to be bent......I don’t know if this helps but it might be a good start. I’ve made some corrections in red on your picture..... Happy drawing!


----------

